# Wacom Bamboo One (CTL671) VS Huion 680TF graphic tablet.



## Fanton90 (Apr 17, 2016)

Is it better to take a beginner? Wacom CTL 671 or Huion 680tf. The characteristics Huion seems better but I have not found a large number of reviews .


----------



## Experimentonomen (Apr 27, 2016)

If you can afford it, go with the wacom. If not, then save up until you can.


----------



## Takoto (May 8, 2016)

I currently use a Huion- the H610 Pro- and I've used a Wacom Bamboo. I used the Wacom Bamboo for 11 years, and recently switched to the Huion- Huion tablets definitely aren't as polished and refined was Wacom tablets, but for the price they're great (going off the Huion H610 Pro which is Huion's version of the old professional Wacom Intuos 3/4) considering you often a fraction of the price of a Wacom. 

If you're not super great with adjusting to new tech, I'd say go with the Wacom, but if you're okay with fiddling with drivers a bit, and don't mind buying replacement tablet nibs every half a year, go with Huion. 

I will also say, in the 13 years I've been using graphics tablets, Huion's customer support so far has been much faster and a lot nicer than Wacom's.


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

I think the Wacom CTL 671 is what I use. It's alright for beginners but I haven't had much experience with other tablets.


----------

